# Koralia Nano



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I got a Hydor Koralia Nano powerhead last night for the benefit of my vampire shrimp.

It says that it is adjustable flow. How the heck do you adjust it thought? There is no apparent control. The instructions don't explain it either (at least in English and my Italian has really fallen off).


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Are you sure it means you can adjust the amount of flow? I think it just means that the ball-and-socket design allows you rotate it whichever way you want to adjust the direction of the flow. As far as I know, the Koralias do not have a way of adjusting the amount of flow. My Koralia 4 doesn't.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I read somewhere but examining the product there is no way that it could be done without some sort of electronic restrictor on the impeller.

The English translation reminds me of a line from the owners manual from my old Audi:

"First Aid Kit - Medicinal health supplies convenient in center arm."


----------

